# My New R32



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I've had quite a few people ask me "what's replacing the TT" so what better than a new car Thread and some background to the purchase.

The TT was bought as a 'winter' car and a project to learn how to use the rotary and has served its purpose well. It was a great looking car after modifying it with coilover suspension, new wheels/tyres etc but I didn't derive much pleasure from driving it. Compared with the long list of 'hot hatches' I'd owned before it, steering feel, feedback etc were all somewhat lacking, and after 3 years it was time for a change. :thumb:

I have always hankered after a Porsche Cayman and the time was right to finally raid the piggy bank and dig deep. It was now or never and a beautiful 11 month old 2.9 Cayman was found that had only covered 2,800 miles. The specification was 'right' with nearly £10k worth of extras. A price was agreed with the private seller and arrangements made to collect. However, the owner started being 'silly' and the sale fell through, unfortunately. 

With no appealing Cayman around, and impressed with the Audi build quality, fit and finish, I remembered inspecting a new R32 Golf MkIV for a good friend when he was taking delivery back in 2004. The car never failed to impress with its beautiful sounding and torquey 6 cylinder engine, 4 wheel drive system and effortless cross country speed. A very mature hot hatch! 

The search started for a MkV R32 and, to cut a long story short, we bought our car privately in Sunderland. Purchased from a retired owner (his 3rd new R32 in 4 years), the car had only covered 4,800 miles and hadn't been taken out in the rain or used over winter time. Needless to say the car is in stunning condition, drives and smells like new and I'm very, very, happy to have found it! 

I'll let the photos do the talking now and hope you enjoy them.

Alan W


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Love that. :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I'd have that over a Cayman any day, lovely looking example :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Ooohh that looks lovely! How does the steering build quality etc compare to the tt then? Any plans to mod?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Looks perfect, it's great when you find a used car in 'as new' condition isn't it?


----------



## nixon (Dec 28, 2010)

lovely! I just got rid of mine... shame as they are awesome cars. The 1 thing that I really miss is the noise!!!

If you have the time one day try out the golf tee mod. I got very addicted to the sound that the .:R makes.

Detailing-wise I found it really easy to keep on top of. Paint seems to love being clayed and fussed over and gives a really big reward back.

the best tip I can give you is at all costs keep the front windows up if it has or is raining, or there is heavy dew. The drips accumulate and pour in and down onto the door armrest as you go around a corner, making a hell of a mess and creating water marks everywhere. Sometimes if you do it right it goes in your lap


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Cheers for the the comments guys! :thumb:



s3 rav said:


> Ooohh that looks lovely! How does the steering build quality etc compare to the tt then? Any plans to mod?


The TT wasn't a hot hatch and didn't feel or respond like one in my opinion. Perhaps I was expecting too much of it. The R32 is much better and encourages quick driving with confidence inspiring feedback of the road, what the car's doing etc. Build quality seems on a par with its Audi cousin.

The R32 feels pretty good 'out the box' so I'm trying to resist modifications, although time will tell! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

That car looks mint inside and out.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice find alan i like that a lot :thumb:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

From a Cayman to a Golf? Those cars handle very differently..... and if a VAG fan: no TT RS around? That's a very speedy car 

Anyway ... nice buy, it looks mind indeed! Good pics, too 

PS: Please elaborate on "silly behaviour"


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Very nice buy there Alan, what mods are planned then? 

Alex


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

That is stunning, both colour and condition. 

Nice find

Chris


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely car, and _the_ colour to have for an R32. A great choice and many hours of driving pleasure await


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

A superb motor with a great colour , congrats :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

voon said:


> From a Cayman to a Golf? Those cars handle very differently..... and if a VAG fan: no TT RS around? That's a very speedy car
> 
> Anyway ... nice buy, it looks mind indeed! Good pics, too
> 
> PS: Please elaborate on "silly behaviour"


I'm not sure if a Cayman would've been the 'right' car for me so possibly the sale falling through was a blessing, I don't know. I would rather not elaborate on the seller's 'silly' behaviour, if you don't mind. 

The TT RS is a superb, albeit very expensive car, but I doubt I'll buy another Audi due to my local dealership, Glasgow Audi. 

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> Very nice buy there Alan, what mods are planned then?
> 
> Alex


Thanks Alex! :thumb:

I'm trying to resist moddin' it but I'm not doing very well - parts are being collected and stored! :lol:

OEM+ FTW! 

Alan W


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

gorgeous cars! My boss has one with the milltek exhaust on, what a gorgeous sound comes out the back of it.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks again guys and I agree the Deep Blue Pearl effect paint 'makes' the car. 

The colour should be very rewarding to detail and I look forward to experimenting with many different products! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Thanks Alex! :thumb:
> 
> I'm trying to resist moddin' it but I'm not doing very well - parts are being collected and stored! :lol:
> 
> ...


I have a Miltek back box for sale if you're interested? :thumb:


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

Lovely car. I am no expert by any means in mods (especially tuning wise). I own an eos and we share more or less the same ****pit. What I found making a huge difference was a new audio unit.

I recently installed the zenec mc2000. Made exactly for our platform. Looks and sounds great. Full OEM feel. From eBay it will be around 360 pounds delivered (new from the distributor of zenec).

Once again enjoy Alan.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> I have a Miltek back box for sale if you're interested? :thumb:


Why isn't it on your R32? 

Resonated or non-resonated?

Alan W


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

OHHH MYYYY LOOOORD!!!!!

Alan, im very jealous!

>>> 09 REG!
>>> 3 DOOR!
>> hardly any miles!
>>> THE BEST COLOUR!

WOW! i cant tell you how green i am right now! i would love that car!!

(im a bit of a MK5 R32 nut if you havent already guessed )


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Why isn't it on your R32?
> 
> Resonated or non-resonated?
> 
> Alan W


It's a spare, will email u details and a pic. :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh very nice alan! If you hold onto this for long enough then I might buy this off you next year, it's exactly what I am after. 

Extremely lovely, once I get my stuff down to the unit we could have a golf detailing day at the unit. lol.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Miglior said:


> OHHH MYYYY LOOOORD!!!!!
> 
> Alan, im very jealous!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words! :thumb: I do appreciate how lucky I am to own the last of the V6 engined R's. 

Inspiration for it's purchase also came from the lovely DBP 3 door you detailed last year with the VZ's - I don't know how many times I read that Thread! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Have you done the exhaust flap mod yet?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> Oh very nice alan! If you hold onto this for long enough then I might buy this off you next year, it's exactly what I am after.


I don't plan on selling this any time soon John! 



JJ_ said:


> Extremely lovely, once I get my stuff down to the unit we could have a golf detailing day at the unit. lol.


Sounds good! :thumb:

Cheers,

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

NickP said:


> Have you done the exhaust flap mod yet?


There's very little info on the mod for a Euro specn. 2009 car, unfortunately, despite surfing R32oc.com and VWVortex etc.

It's easy on the early cars but both my pipes are open at idle and then open again above 3500rpm - it's only between idle and up to 3500rpm that one of them is closed off.

Alan W


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

very nice purchase alan. looking great.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Ross! 

Alan W


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Alan W said:


> I don't plan on selling this any time soon John!
> 
> Sounds good! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Oh well it's still a very nice car hehe :car: have you pushed it a bit yet ?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> Oh well it's still a very nice car hehe :car: have you pushed it a bit yet ?


Pushed it, yes, found the limits, no! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Thanks for the kind words! :thumb: I do appreciate how lucky I am to own the last of the V6 engined R's.
> 
> Inspiration for it's purchase also came from the lovely DBP 3 door you detailed last year with the VZ's - I don't know how many times I read that Thread! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


that car was one of my favourites. Since then, i have been on the lookout!! but never thought id see a "better" one, in terms of age and originality!


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

one of my fav cars, although i love the mk4 after hearing one of these with a re-map and milltek it sounded immense, good to see you've gone for deep pearl blue aswell everyone knows there the fast ones


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Miglior said:


> that car was one of my favourites. Since then, i have been on the lookout!! but never thought id see a "better" one, in terms of age and originality!


You and JJ can fight over it if I ever offer it for sale! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Does anyone have a spare set of Edition 30 'Pescara' alloys? 

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice Alan!!:thumb::thumb:

I'll keep an eye on the forums for wheels.

What about a set of these - http://www.edition38.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=361337


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

These motors respond really well to a remap, full miltek and of course the Gruppe M induction system. Seen one with these mods up on the rollers when my civic was getting coilovers and the noise that it made was just amazing


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Cracking example Alan :thumb:

That will come up lovely I'm sure .


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

It's already lovely...and still having it's wheels is a bonus, being from Sunderland


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

The new golf r calliper clip is a nice mod.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Great car. Just make sure you don't test drive a Cayman in case you haven't already.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> Very nice Alan!!:thumb::thumb:
> 
> I'll keep an eye on the forums for wheels.


Thanks Donny! :thumb:



donnyboy said:


> What about a set of these - http://www.edition38.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=361337


Whilst I love the Helios wheel I'm not going OTT with the R! 



amiller said:


> The new golf r calliper clip is a nice mod.


Agreed Andrew, but are they worth £28 or thereabouts - they used to be only £3! :doublesho



nickfrog said:


> Great car. Just make sure you don't test drive a Cayman in case you haven't already.


Don't worry I do know what I'm missing! 

Alan W


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

I agree with many others, the spec is just perfect, Wheels, Colour, and DSG gearbox! Very Jealous!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ah missed this last night Alan, glad to see you eventually got a thread up! 

Easily the best colour for the car and like mine a very very rewarding colour to work on.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Ah missed this last night Alan, glad to see you eventually got a thread up!
> 
> Easily the best colour for the car and like mine a very very rewarding colour to work on.


Thanks gally! :thumb:

Any product and LSP recommendations as I know you've tried one or two! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

well alan,to say i am not jealous of this would be the biggest understatement of the year so sad now with my TDi:doublesho



hope you really enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great choice - reminds me of my old one


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Thanks gally! :thumb:
> 
> Any product and LSP recommendations as I know you've tried one or two! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


No idea what you're talking about. 

I'd love to see a nice glaze, like an EZ creme after some prep work and followed by a nice wax, I think colours like that deserve a nice wax instead of a sealent.

Unless maybe something like Werkstat Acrylic Jett. What are you thinking?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> hope you really enjoy it :thumb:


Thanks Scott! :thumb:



WHIZZER said:


> Great choice - reminds me of my old one


I remember yours well Bill - I think you used Destiny on it. 



gally said:


> No idea what you're talking about.
> 
> I'd love to see a nice glaze, like an EZ creme after some prep work and followed by a nice wax, I think colours like that deserve a nice wax instead of a sealent.
> 
> Unless maybe something like Werkstat Acrylic Jett. What are you thinking?


I think the colour deserves a very nice wax also! :thumb: Perhaps HDCleanse followed by Vintage? 

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Oh dear i'd go weak at the knees! 

Such a shame you so far away!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good mate, hope you enjoy!

:thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Said it before, I'll say it again...you've landed yourself a stunner there! :thumb:

Andrew


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Its probably getting boring now with everyone saying the same thing but, condition + colour = WOW!!!!

That basically is new, is in the best colour and a 3 door, it really is THE perfect combo.

What a find


----------



## orakolo17 (Feb 5, 2011)

Fantastic car !!!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments guys! 



Eddy said:


> Its probably getting boring now with everyone saying the same thing but, condition + colour = WOW!!!


Not at all! :thumb:

It just makes me appreciate it that little bit more! 

Alan W


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Not quite as nice as mines Alan but your getting there! 

On a serious note it is a stunner! Can't wait to see it after your subtle mods


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Gaz W said:


> I'd have that over a Cayman any day, lovely looking example :thumb:


+1:thumb:

Stunning Car

Best colour as well IMHO. Well I am biased


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow I love it. I'm jealous. I wouldn'y change anything but maybe a Miltec exhaust


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Have to say the car looks great, what a find!

Have fun with it!

Adam


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Lovely car brings back memories of my stolen MkV R and that noise, enjoy it:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's stunning!

I've been arsing about over a new car choice for a number of months, but I've decided on an R32 today, in pretty much the same spec as you!

I detailed one a few weeks ago and fell in love with it.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> That's stunning!
> 
> I've been arsing about over a new car choice for a number of months, but I've decided on an R32 today, in pretty much the same spec as you!
> 
> I detailed one a few weeks ago and fell in love with it.


Thanks Russ! 

Take your time and find a nice one - you'll certainly enjoy it and it'll be worth it in the long term. 

Good luck! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Alan. I've bought a daily hack for work etc, so I want a nice one to use as a 'toy' and keep mint.

How do you find the DSG?


----------



## aj200 (Sep 20, 2007)

very nice m8 ,sure i saw a full miltek on gumtree today for an r32 £150 not sure which mark it was for though


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Cheers Alan. I've bought a daily hack for work etc, so I want a nice one to use as a 'toy' and keep mint.
> 
> How do you find the DSG?


The DSG is superb! :thumb: Soooo smooth you don't notice the change sometimes. It's faster than the manual version, more economical than it and has lower emissions also. A win-win all round! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## mar (Aug 28, 2009)

You'll love the DSG. What a fantastic find. Enjoy!


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

hmmm r32 .. i love the dsg box and the noise. dont these have built in launch control ??


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

TIODGE said:


> hmmm r32 .. i love the dsg box and the noise. dont these have built in launch control ??


They do, but it's pretty brutal on the drivetrain. 

Alan W


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

The DSG wet clutch 6 speed transmission in VAG cars has launch (the ECU on the transmission logs these, but the manual tells you how to use It ??) I think the new 7 speed DSG along with Fiat TCT is a dry clutch system so doesn't have it. The DSG 40k service is very expensive too, but agree with the OP its a brilliant system. If its good enough for a VW Golf it'll do a Veyron!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks great Alan!

I'm sure it will be stunning by the time you have finished your plans with it, both modding and detailing!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Looks great Alan!
> 
> I'm sure it will be stunning by the time you have finished your plans with it, both modding and detailing!


Thanks Frazer!  OEM+ FTW though, it'll be subtle. 

Alan W


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Alan W said:


> OEM+ FTW
> 
> Alan W


Amen to that! :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice Alan:thumb: You sure do find some great buys.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Very nice Alan:thumb: You sure do find some great buys.


Thanks Dougie! :thumb:

You've got to be prepared to travel though as I've rarely found the right car on my doorstep.  Just under 400 mile round trip to get this one.

How do you think 'Z' would look on the paint?

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

i'd love to see it go up against the Werstat stuff Alan just to that flake pop!

Looking forward to some more pictures and maybe a little detail!

On a sidenote, I travelled from Edinburgh to Heathrow then to Reading to pick up the FRP and then drive home, was a cracking day though!  Would do it again in a heartbeat and also wouldn't put me off travelling for a car in the future.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Thanks Dougie! :thumb:
> 
> You've got to be prepared to travel though as I've rarely found the right car on my doorstep.  Just under 400 mile round trip to get this one.
> 
> ...


Put it this way Alan, I last put Z2 on the car about 9 months ago, due to unforeseen circumstances it hasn't had anything on it since other than a spray of Z8. Due to the weather and work commitments it hasn't been washed as regularly as I'd like but I was surprised a couple of weeks ago that after a wash and subsequent rain , it was still beading. You can't get better protection than that surely, and we all know how good Z makes a cars paint shine. I can't honestly see me use anything else now.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Swweeeeeeeeeetttt:thumb:


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Lovely motor :thumb:

Nice find


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> i'd love to see it go up against the Werstat stuff Alan just to that flake pop!


Used the Werkstat twins around 5 years ago now with great success! :thumb: See this THREAD.  None left now though. 



gally said:


> On a sidenote, I travelled from Edinburgh to Heathrow then to Reading to pick up the FRP and then drive home, was a cracking day though!  Would do it again in a heartbeat and also wouldn't put me off travelling for a car in the future.


Farthest I've travelled was a round trip of 800 odd miles when buying a Lotus Elan Sprint in Battle near Hastings, Kent. It was well worth the trip also! 



spitfire said:


> Put it this way Alan, I last put Z2 on the car about 9 months ago, due to unforeseen circumstances it hasn't had anything on it since other than a spray of Z8. Due to the weather and work commitments it hasn't been washed as regularly as I'd like but I was surprised a couple of weeks ago that after a wash and subsequent rain , it was still beading. You can't get better protection than that surely, and we all know how good Z makes a cars paint shine. I can't honestly see me use anything else now.


That's a great recommendation Dougie! :thumb: I'll need to speak with John and remind him of a previous conversation. 

Thanks guys,

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the link, I like a good read. 

I could have swore you said you bought a Lotus elan at the battle of Hastings!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning! Just like my sisters but hers is 5 door. :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Thanks for the link, I like a good read.


Thanks for posting the photos elsewhere! 



gally said:


> I could have swore you said you bought a Lotus elan at the battle of Hastings!


:lol:

Alan W


----------



## faisal93 (Jun 24, 2010)

Fantastic cars these! Great job!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great buy, would love one of these, although i do prefer the mk 4


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

dazzyb said:


> great buy, would love one of these, although i do prefer the mk 4


I agree the MkIV was a more unique and focused car built in lesser numbers. :thumb:

However, the MkV is a more civilised and modern car that's still a lot of fun to drive! 

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Thanks for posting the photos elsewhere!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Alan W


I'd be looking for commission from PB!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> I'd be looking for commission from PB!


I didn't get any so why should you! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

On the LSP fornt if you looking at Zaino give me a shout Alan I have most of their gear.


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Cracking motor mate and as said the colour is awesome! I am a biased dbp mkiv r32 owner though!!

I took a trip from sheffield to bishop stortford to pick mine up 2 years ago, i think the road trip adds to the excitement and i would certainly do it again.


----------



## Davorr (Dec 26, 2010)

great car and great color..love it


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Spoony said:


> On the LSP fornt if you looking at Zaino give me a shout Alan I have most of their gear.


That's an offer I just can't refuse - many thanks Stuart! :thumb:



nickvw said:


> Cracking motor mate and as said the colour is awesome! I am a biased dbp mkiv r32 owner though!!
> 
> I took a trip from sheffield to bishop stortford to pick mine up 2 years ago, i think the road trip adds to the excitement and i would certainly do it again.


Thanks! :thumb:

I agree, planning the journey and then the road trip in the new car all adds to the excitement and magnitude of the day! 

Alan W


----------



## Vick N (Jan 7, 2007)

Lovely 

Vick


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Vick N said:


> Lovely
> 
> Vick


Cheers Vick, appreciate that coming from you!  :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Alan W said:


> I didn't get any so why should you! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


That's what I meant, they were your pictures... ahem free Werkstat please! :lol:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

I really like that...stunning colour too....looking minty too :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovely car , in a great colour , I have its little brother a Mk V GTI.


----------



## barry2711 (Feb 14, 2011)

loving the r32 mate, cant beat the noise from them.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks again guys! :thumb:

The V6 sound is a joy to behold and music to my ears! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Very nice Alan..great taste in cars as always :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Alan - that car looks awesome mate. I love the brakes matching the bodywork in colour :argie: :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

That is one damn lovely machine Alan :argie: - top purchase captain :thumb:

Shame the TT's away. I thought it was a lovely car too... but you have replaced it with a nicer machine for sure.

I wish you many happy miles of motoring :devil: , or happy hours of staring at it and applying shiny stuff to it :lol:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very very nice Alan! You do have a nack of picking the minters!

I'm ever so slightly envious....


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome car Alan, must of been on of the last made!

I've recently sold mine, think it's gonna take a lot to replace it!

Enjoy her mate.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words guys! :thumb:

The car has been hibernating in the garage since last October but I'm looking forward to giving it some TLC tomorrow with a good wash. 

Alan W


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

gotta give this thread a bump BTT.

had a good look over this car today and have to say, these pictures dont do it justice its an absolute minter. looking forward to the next writeup alan :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

All these people on here with fancey cars  I want them all!!!!! 

Very nice car mate :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

As said Alan easily the cleanest OE example in the country, there is no way there's a cleaner one around.

We'll hopefuly grab some pictures during the better weather.


----------

